# juzgado de instrucción



## zouzounaki

στην Ισπανία, είναι το Δικαστήριο που ασχολείται με τις προετοιμασίες της δίκης, ο υποτιθέμενος ένοχος παρουσιάζεται μαζί με τον δικηγόρο του ενώπιον του ανακριτή, και του υποβάλλονται ερρωτήσεις, ενώ ο εισαγγελέας διερευνά την υπόθεση.

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο στα Ελληνικά. Το είδα ως ανακριτής, αλλά ο ανακριτής είναι άνθρωπος, ενώ το "juzgado de instrucción" είναι ίδρυμα...

Θα ήταν απλώς Δικαστήριο?


----------



## winegrower

Από την αγγλική μετάφραση "Court of First Instance", νομίζω ότι η λέξη που ψάχνεις είναι "Πρωτοδικείο". Εδώ και εδώ θα βρεις δύο σελίδες που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν περισσότερο.
Hasta luego!


----------



## zouzounaki

Όχι, στην Ισπανία υπάρχουν και τα δύο, το "Juzgado de Primera Instancia" (of First Instance") και το "Juzgado de Instrucción". Είναι διαφορετικά.

Το "Juzgado de Primera Instancia" είναι το Πρωτοδίκειο, ναι.

Αλλά το "Juzgado de Instrucción"?????????

Ευχαριστώ πάντως.


----------



## winegrower

Έχεις δίκιο. Το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω και βρήκα ότι  Los Juzgados de Primera Instancia tramitan en el orden *civil, *ενώ Los Juzgados de Instrucción conocen, en el orden *penal*. Δηλαδή, όπως καταλαβαίνεις καλλίτερα από μένα, το ένα είναι αστικό και το άλλο ποινικό.
Ουφ, εδώ χρειαζόμαστε έναν νομικό!


----------



## ireney

Γεια!

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε συγκεκριμένο δικαστήριο που διενεργεί προκαταρκτικές εξετάσεις αν σ' αυτό αναφέρεσαι. Σε έγγραφα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης που είδα μεταφρασμένα στα Ελληνικά, βρήκα τον όρο αμετάφραστο. Μόνο το πρόσωπο που διενεργεί την εξέταση βρήκα μεταφρασμένο ως "ανακριτής". Εκτός πάλι αν μιλάμε για το "ανακριτικό γραφείο";

Σημειωτέον ότι οι νομικές μου γνώσεις είναι από δεύτερο χέρι :d


----------



## cougr

Maybe you could refer to it as: 'το ανακριτικό τμήμα του (τάδε) δικαστηρίου'.


----------



## zouzounaki

Δεν είναι τμήμα, αλλά ολόκληρο δικαστήριο. 

Πως σας φαίνεται "*πταισματοδικείο*"?

Κι εγώ το έχω βρει αμετάφραστο...Δεν πείστικα.

Βρήκα ότι "Juzgado de Instrucción de Guardia" κάποιοι το μεταφράζουν για 
"Αυτοφώρο Πταισματοδικείο".

Τι έχετε να πείτε?


----------



## ireney

"Πταισματοδικείο" is the court for misdemeanors. Το Πταισματοδικείο είναι το δικαστήριο για τα πταίσματα. ΑΝ έχω καταλάβει καλά, το  Juzgado de Instrucción είναι κάτι πιο περίπλοκο. Ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι αρμοδιότητές του;


----------



## zouzounaki

θα προσπαθήσω να σας εξηγήσω κάτι που εγώ ίδια δεν κατέχω...

Το "juzgado de instrucción" είναι ποινικό δικαστήριο του οποίου οι αρμοδιότητες είναι,

- αδικήματα που μεταγενέστερα θα εκδικάσουν τα επαρχιακά δικαστήρια? (Provincial Courts, Audiencias Provinciales) ή τα "Juzgados de lo Penal" (criminal court).

- τα "habeas corpus" (writ requiring that a prisoner be brought before a court to decide the legality of his detention; writ requiring that a person be brought into court for questioning)


μεταξύ άλλων....  Μπορεί να είναι το Πταισματοδικείο?

βοήθεια, παρακαλώ!!!!


----------



## cougr

Τέτοιο δικαστήριο, δηλαδή το "juzgado de instrucción", δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα, όμως  παρόμιες αρμοδιότητες έχουν τα ανακριτικά τμήματα των πρωτοδικείων.


----------



## winegrower

Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία με τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια. Εδώ τα ποινικά δικαστήρια ξεκινάνε με τα Πταισματοδικεία, μετά είναι τα Πλημμελιοδικεία και προχωράμε στα πιο βαρειά. Όμως τις προκαταρκτικές ανακρίσεις τις διενεργεί είτε ο ανακριτής (πταισματοδίκης) είτε οι ανακριτικοί υπάλληλοι που μπορεί να είναι κατώτεροι δικαστικοί, αστυνομικοί ή διοικητικοί υπάλληλοι, κατόπιν εισαγγελικής παραγγελίας.
Νά'σαι καλά βρε ζουζουνάκι, μάθαμε και πέντε πράματα!


----------



## zouzounaki

Ένας χρόνος μετά και ακόμα δεν βρήκα μια μετάφραση που να με ικανοποιεί 100%.

Τι λέτε για "Δικαστήριο Προδικαστικών Υποθέσεων" ή για "Ανακριτικό Δικαστήριο";


----------



## elineo

_Προανακριτική η προανακριτικό (η ανακριτικό) τμήμα_ _η τμήμα προετοιμασίας δικών_ χωρίς τη λέξη _δικστήριο η -δικείο _νομίζω οτι πάει αφού δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο στο ελληνικό δικαστικό σύστημα. Δεν γίνεται να το γεννήσεις!


----------



## spyroware

Δες Δικαστικό Συμβούλιο το οποίο εκδίδει βουλεύματα με τα οποια είτε παραπέμπει κατηγορούμενους σε δίκη μετά από ανάκριση είτε κρίνει ότι δε πρέπει να παραπεμφούν σε δίκη, ή αποφασίζει για προφυλάκιση/εγγύηση/κλπ. Κατηγορίες: Συμβούλιο Πλημμελειοδικών (Α' βαθμού), Εφετών (Β' Βαθμού) και Αρείου Πάγου (Γ' βαθμού-ακυρωτικό). Επιλαμβανονται σε σοβαρές υποθεσεις, κυρίως κακουργηματα. 99% αυτό νομίζω ότι εννοείς, αλλά θα ρωτήσω αύριο ισπανόφωνο νομικό για σίγουρα αν θες.


----------



## zouzounaki

Σε παρακαλώ, Spyroware, ρώτα τον!!!

Ευχαριστώ σε όλους.


----------



## zouzounaki

Τι λέτε για Γραφείο του Ανακριτή; περιμένω όμως ώσπου να μου πεις, Spyroware, την απάντηση του Ισπανόφωνου (νομικός, ελπίζω, επειδή κι εγώ Ισπανόφωνη είμαι αλλά ...)


----------



## spyroware

Για σοβαρές ποινικές υποθέσεις μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις Δικαστικό συμβούλιο, αλλά για πιο απλά πράγματα το πιο κοντινό είναι η προανάκριση του πταισματοδίκη, πανω κάτω ότι είχε πει και ο cougr. Στην οποία όμως δεν συμμετέχει εισαγγελέας ούτε είναι συλλογικό όργανο άρα δικαστήριο δε μπορείς να το πεις και προφανώς δεν έχει το ίδιο βάρος με τον ισπανικό όρο. Sorry if I got your hopes up, αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστιχο όσο και να προσπαθήσουμε δε θα το βγάλουμε εμείς


----------

